# So Cal Meet December 20th, Autobacs



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Saturday December 20th 

Super Autobacs: 12645 Beach Blvd. Stanton, CA 90680


We are going to meet at Autobacs this time the heat shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

fine with me! 

This will cause me finally pull my car into the garage and fix the little things i've been too lazy to address.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Right down the street  was there last night


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Well the 20th doesn't work for me, I will be in Vegas as planed months ago. I miss the meets, I hope you guys make this one great as the end of the year G2G. This Sat. would have been the only time in the next 4 months that I would be able to attend. I also needed to get my music fix from Michael and James


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

low said:


> ^ definitely worth the price of admission when npd is attending....!!


I'll be there!  Hmmm, I wonder if I should bring my Taco truck or the KISS Accord?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

veloze said:


> I'll be there!  Hmmm, I wonder if I should bring my Taco truck or the KISS Accord?


teach your son how to drive and your problem is solved


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

veloze said:


> I'll be there!  Hmmm, I wonder if I should bring my Taco truck or the KISS Accord?


Hey, I didn't know you sold tacos out of that truck! It smelled like a flower shop when you were over at my place on Sunday.

Bring the Accord, I really like the results there.

And, the Buzzman will be able to make it. If my lady isn't working, I will have her follow me in her Mini, which is sounding quite impressive.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

I'll see if I can make it. Been a while since I've seen any of you guys. I really need to hear some setups, because I have nothing in mine and won't for quite some time


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

hmm i might be able to make it.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

I'll try to get up there and visit with you guys... it'd be nice to see all the friendly faces. 

I'm in the middle of testing two or three or four different tweeters (and driving myself nuts), so it's anybody's guess which one makes the trip up with me. :blush:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll take a guess


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

James Bang said:


> teach your son how to drive and your problem is solved


Yo James, that's a good idea, but my son moved to Houston a couple of months ago to go to school there. Unless, I find some one to drive one of my vehicles, I could bring both. 



Buzzman said:


> Hey, I didn't know you sold tacos out of that truck! It smelled like a flower shop when you were over at my place on Sunday.
> 
> Bring the Accord, I really like the results there.
> 
> And, the Buzzman will be able to make it. If my lady isn't working, I will have her follow me in her Mini, which is sounding quite impressive.


Yo Buzz, glad you & your lady can make it. I call my Toyota truck a Taco because it's a Tacoma, but if I had a couple of Taquerias I would probably drive a nice Benz like yours.  hehehe


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

veloze said:


> . . . Yo Buzz, glad you & your lady can make it. I call my Toyota truck a Taco because it's a Tacoma, but if I had a couple of Taquerias I would probably drive a nice Benz like yours.  hehehe


Jose, I don't know if Mieke can make it yet, she may be working. But, if not, it would be nice to have a lady join the boys for a change. And, cute reference about the truck.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Jose, I don't know if Mieke can make it yet, she may be working. But, if not, it would be nice to have a lady join the boys for a change. And, cute reference about the truck.


did you just call that man's truck 'cute' ?? 

I really look forward to seeing all the friendly familiar faces again. 

Time for all the SoCal talent to come together again


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

I will try and make it. Been working a lot, but I should have a day off somewhere this month.

Year end is a nightmare in my office.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

oh man, don't think I will be making this one..... the 20th is my wife's birthday and I think if I went I might never see Christmas


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

fredridge said:


> oh man, don't think I will be making this one..... the 20th is my wife's birthday and I think if I went I might never see Christmas


Fred,

Bring her along we'll give her a cake and sing Happy Birthday.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Will be there.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Fred,
> 
> Bring her along we'll give her a cake and sing Happy Birthday.


yes. we will sing it with great tonality and have spot on staging. 20hz - 20khz.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I will ask, I am not sure what she is expecting, because I was originally supposed to work that morning



James Bang said:


> yes. we will sing it with great tonality and have spot on staging. 20hz - 20khz.



she would expect nothing less



michaelsil1 said:


> Fred,
> 
> Bring her along we'll give her a cake and sing Happy Birthday.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> yes. we will sing it with great tonality and have spot on staging. 20hz - 20khz.


Who's going to nail that 20 Hz?


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Fred, I'll sing her "Feliz Cumpleanos" or "Las Mananitas" in Spanish too.


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> Who's going to nail that 20 Hz?


I think Buzzman with his low tone voice could work!


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

veloze said:


> Fred, I'll sing her "Feliz Cumpleanos" or "Las Mananitas" in Spanish too.


How about we all sing Happy Birthday in our own languages. With enough variety we have in the forum, It will be great!

I will sing happy birthday in Korean!!!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

hibuhibu said:


> I think Buzzman with his low tone voice could work!


LOL. 20 Hz?  Barry White I am not. But, I could probably cover 30.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

See you guys there.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> See you guys there.


Grandpa Dave is in the house.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

Eh Sonny? Wait a minute, aren't you like 10 years older than me? I finally went to Langers a few weeks ago, it was fantastic! We should have a diyma meet in their parking lot.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> Eh Sonny? Wait a minute, aren't you like 10 years older than me? I finally went to Langers a few weeks ago, it was fantastic! We should have a diyma meet in their parking lot.


Dave,

Didn't you tell me that the reason you left early the last time was because you felt too damn old.


Langers = 

Labels Table =


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Don't worry guys. The closer you get to the golden age, the closer you get to having golden ears.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Didn't you tell me that the reason you left early the last time was because you felt too damn old.


 Yea, the way everyone was driving here and there was reminding me of when I was in High School. Also, the other grandpas (except you) were not there so it seemed somewhat awkward:blush:.


----------



## THEDUKE (Aug 25, 2008)

Have we decided on a time?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

THEDUKE said:


> Have we decided on a time?


Around 10:30 AM


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

THEDUKE said:


> Have we decided on a time?


Hey! It's the Kenwood Rep and central lighting  


michaelsil1 said:


> Around 10:30 AM


The usual. Michael here likes to come about an hour early to get his golden ears all warmed up.


----------



## THEDUKE (Aug 25, 2008)

James Bang said:


> Hey! It's the Kenwood Rep and central lighting
> 
> 
> The usual. Michael here likes to come about an hour early to get his golden ears all warmed up.[/QUOTE
> Yes I will bring shirts for you guys this time.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

^ Hey Mando, nice of you with the Free t-shirts offer. I'm definitely going.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

shirts? hope you have some for a very plush guy lol


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

i'll be in vegas... =T


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Would anyone like to swap some reference material?? 

I always hear some nice stuff when people demo their cars to me, and I would like to share stuff that I think has some nice imaging cues or whatnot.

I'm no DJ Dual700, though...


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Dbl post..


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

James Bang said:


> Would anyone like to swap some reference material??
> 
> I always hear some nice stuff when people demo their cars to me, and I would like to share stuff that I think has some nice imaging cues or whatnot.
> 
> I'm no DJ Dual700, though...


I would definetly like to swap some. 

I have a 2004 Test Disc from some European Car Audio format.

Just tell me how many to make.

Ed


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Would anyone like to swap some reference material??
> 
> I always hear some nice stuff when people demo their cars to me, and I would like to share stuff that I think has some nice imaging cues or whatnot.
> 
> I'm no DJ Dual700, though...


DJ Dual700? I wondered where he gets all that $$$ from...

His working street corners wouldn't even get him 1 tweeter!


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

PureDynamics said:


> DJ Dual700? I wondered where he gets all that $$$ from...
> 
> His working street corners wouldn't even get him 1 tweeter!


aww man, dream team dan is in da house!!


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

low said:


> aww man, dream team dan is in da house!!



Now if I can that new motor in I can come out and play again.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Shoot. It slipped my mind that I have a dentist appointment the same day at 1pm. I guess i'll have to get my car audio fix nice and early before my appointment.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Shoot. It slipped my mind that I have a dentist appointment the same day at 1pm. I guess i'll have to get my car audio fix nice and early before my appointment.


Nice sounds or Novocain and drilling? 

Decisions Decisions


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

PureDynamics said:


> Now if I can that new motor in I can come out and play again.


Silly Dan rotaries are for kids. I'm open to suggestions if you know a swap shop, I'm dropping a new motor in this Christmas.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Silly Dan rotaries are for kids. I'm open to suggestions if you know a swap shop, I'm dropping a new motor in this Christmas.


Hey George, tell us what you have in mind. I'll be interested in doing an engine swap in my KISS Accord too. 

Sounds like the JDM H22a engine is a good candidate. Read this article below. 

H22a Swap Guide


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Anyone made any changes? 

I changed the Mid Range install.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Silly Dan rotaries are for kids. I'm open to suggestions if you know a swap shop, I'm dropping a new motor in this Christmas.


Rotary is done with, the two year old motor let go. Waiting to hear back from my engine builder, Chevy LS3 (corvette) will be going into the Rx7.. When I'm not working on that, I'm trying to finish my install, working on parts, coming up with new ideas.. $$ just super tight right now. May have to bust out a local ForSale party on some of my old classics around here.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

OH, WOW!!!

Coincidentally, I scheduled an appointment to get my alignment done there the very same day @ noon.

See y'all there!!!


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I think I can make this one afterall.... the wife is going to d-land with her sister in the morning, so I can make a few hours.

Now that school is just about over, I need to see if I can get my amps and horns in..... if it stops raining.

Also have 2 IDmax's that are ATSAubrey's. If anyone wants to buy them from him I can bring them to the meet


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

fredridge said:


> I think I can make this one afterall.... the wife is going to d-land with her sister in the morning, so I can make a few hours.
> 
> Now that school is just about over, I need to see if I can get my amps and horns in..... if it stops raining.
> 
> Also have 2 IDmax's that are ATSAubrey's. If anyone wants to buy them from him I can bring them to the meet


Fred,

It will be good to see you. 

Get those horns installed already.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll be there as well. The transmission guy has finally found all the pieces and glued them back together from the last time my trans grenaded. Should pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll be there to get my 2 hour SQ fix from the early birds. I hope everyone shows up right at 10am


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

fosho Krispy Kreams on me


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

ill probably be running my single 13ov2 so i can beat the hell out of it again, but i will drag a few things along for sale if anyone is interested. Like the dual memphis 12s i have for sale, a PPi peq that i bought here (wont power up $20) soundstream mpq-6xo (dirty switch $20) and if i have time to pull it an HID kit for an 08 xB 5000k h11 plug and play setup. 

Any other stuff we should bring? besides coffee with our current weather here? lol


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Hoping to make it this weekend and to have one version or another of the Accord's system up and running...


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

It should be a busy day that day.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

wow, may not be any room in the parking lot.

may be some question about me making it now....looks like I might be at a funeral instead... still need to find out the time, I will let you know


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

veloze said:


> Hey George, tell us what you have in mind. I'll be interested in doing an engine swap in my KISS Accord too.
> 
> Sounds like the JDM H22a engine is a good candidate. Read this article below.
> 
> H22a Swap Guide


My idea was to get the h22 type S motor:220hp (upgrades from regular h22 jdmort polish head, more aggressive camshaft, upgraded valveterain, high compression pistons) but this idea fell very early on since the ATTS traction systems is nearly impossible to swap. 

Idea number two was to get the Euro R h22, basically a Type S motor with slightly different camshaft and LSD instead of ATTS which is a good thing. Unfortunately these come with tranny and all for $4k and that's steep and redundant since I took care of the tranny and clutch already. 

It seems like the regular JDM H22 is the way to go:200hp, 161tq. 

Good article, I read it way back in the day.




PureDynamics said:


> Rotary is done with, the two year old motor let go. Waiting to hear back from my engine builder, Chevy LS3 (corvette) will be going into the Rx7.. When I'm not working on that, I'm trying to finish my install, working on parts, coming up with new ideas.. $$ just super tight right now. May have to bust out a local ForSale party on some of my old classics around here.


My buddy had that setup and loved it although his hear was still with the rotary. I think he loved being unique more than anything. 

I'm getting tight on the money as it is with the swap and it seems like my CV joints are going out  just like the nik name lol. I get a mad single pop when I steer all the way backing out of parking lots. I hope it's not a $500 axle job right there.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I need some nice sounds to warm up my ears. So damn cold here... Are we still in Socal?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I need some nice sounds to warm up my ears. So damn cold here... Are we still in Socal?


James,

I just bought a CD with three of the hottest Bass players around playing together. 


Stanley Clark
Marcus Miller
Victor Wooten


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

the question is................do they image properly?? hehehe


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

What time are people planning on showing up?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

npdang said:


> What time are people planning on showing up?


It looks like James and I will be there at 10:00AM


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> the question is................do they image properly?? hehehe


I don't know there's one on the left one in the center and one on the right.  
They just keep moving around and around.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> James,
> 
> I just bought a CD with three of the hottest Bass players around playing together.
> 
> ...


Hey, Michael, they are HOT indeed, but as far as technique goes, Stanley Clarke is in a different league. I have seen them all and have LOTS of music by them. Are you familiar with THE bass player standard, Jaco Pastorius? He revolutionized bass playing, and no one has been able to replicate the melodic and harmonic effects he created. Check out his work with Weather Report, especially "Heavy Weather" and "Black Market," and his work with Joni Mitchell. The easy way to get exposed to him is to get the most recent Sony/Legacy recording "The Essential Jaco Pastorius." His debut recording "Jaco Pastorius" is a masterpiece by a true genius. And, like most geniuses, he had demons. I saw him at the Playboy Jazz Festival in 1984, and watched him have a breakdown on stage, destroying his bass by slamming it against the floor. Even Bill Cosby, the host, was at a loss for words. He left us too young, dying tragically in 1987. He was beaten by a bouncer at a Miami nightclub after he tried to storm the stage while a band was playing. 

And, unfortunately, I will not be able to attend this weekend's meet. I was really looking forward to it, but I am in Atlanta for business and will be in NYC over the weekend. I hope to see you all at the next meet in January, and wish you all the best during the Holidays. And for those of you that still believe in Santa, may he bring you perfect tonality and soundstaging, and low noise.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Hey, Michael, they are HOT indeed, but as far as technique goes, Stanley Clarke is in a different league. I have seen them all and have LOTS of music by them. Are you familiar with THE bass player standard, Jaco Pastorius? He revolutionized bass playing, and no one has been able to replicate the melodic and harmonic effects he created. Check out his work with Weather Report, especially "Heavy Weather" and "Black Market," and his work with Joni Mitchell. The easy way to get exposed to him is to get the most recent Sony/Legacy recording "The Essential Jaco Pastorius." His debut recording "Jaco Pastorius" is a masterpiece by a true genius. And, like most geniuses, he had demons. I saw him at the Playboy Jazz Festival in 1984, and watched him have a breakdown on stage, destroying his bass by slamming it against the floor. Even Bill Cosby, the host, was at a loss for words. He left us too young, dying tragically in 1987. He was beaten by a bouncer at a Miami nightclub after he tried to storm the stage while a band was playing.
> 
> And, unfortunately, I will not be able to attend this weekend's meet. I was really looking forward to it, but I am in Atlanta for business and will be in NYC over the weekend. I hope to see you all at the next meet in January, and wish you all the best during the Holidays. And for those of you that still believe in Santa, may he bring you perfect tonality and soundstaging, and low noise.


Don,

I've seen Jaco Pastorius play live twice; I agree that he was a great Bass player. I don't agree that he was the one that revolutionized the Bass I think it was Ron Carter.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Hey, Michael, they are HOT indeed, but as far as technique goes, Stanley Clarke is in a different league. I have seen them all and have LOTS of music by them. Are you familiar with THE bass player standard, Jaco Pastorius? He revolutionized bass playing, and no one has been able to replicate the melodic and harmonic effects he created. Check out his work with Weather Report, especially "Heavy Weather" and "Black Market," and his work with Joni Mitchell. The easy way to get exposed to him is to get the most recent Sony/Legacy recording "The Essential Jaco Pastorius." His debut recording "Jaco Pastorius" is a masterpiece by a true genius. And, like most geniuses, he had demons. I saw him at the Playboy Jazz Festival in 1984, and watched him have a breakdown on stage, destroying his bass by slamming it against the floor. Even Bill Cosby, the host, was at a loss for words. He left us too young, dying tragically in 1987. He was beaten by a bouncer at a Miami nightclub after he tried to storm the stage while a band was playing.
> 
> And, unfortunately, I will not be able to attend this weekend's meet. I was really looking forward to it, but I am in Atlanta for business and will be in NYC over the weekend. I hope to see you all at the next meet in January, and wish you all the best during the Holidays. And for those of you that still believe in Santa, may he bring you perfect tonality and soundstaging, and low noise.


 I'm impressed! what genre of music don't you know about? I still need to hear your new car, too. Next time. NYC at Christmas time is awesome.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> I'm impressed! what genre of music don't you know about? I still need to hear your new car, too. Next time. NYC at Christmas time is awesome.


I could of said Ray Brown would that have gotten me honorable mention.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Silly rabbits instrumental bass is for kids


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

I think Wooten is like the hare to Clark's tortise. Some of Victor's stuff with Bela Fleck is incredible, but Stanley with Chick Corea and AL Demeola . . wow.

And switching genres . .lets not forget Geddy Lee . .poor guy had to sing, play foot pedals and sing while playing his.

As far as the new stuff out there Mi'shell N'Dege Ocello (I'm sure I spelled that wrong) live is delicious.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

ill try to get there at 10 or earlier since its just a couple blocks away.

I have tons of music in my ipod, but it seems like every week somebody on this site mentions an artist that i have never heard of or am only vaguely familiar with, so i seek it out to give it a listen. Just another perk to an already great site


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Silly rabbits instrumental bass is for kids


Beethoven liked the Bass.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

by the way, what do you guys drive? i would hate to walk around a show and not find the group from here lol. as always ill be in a silver 08 xB, she's bone stock on the exterior


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

^^^ A very plain black 2002 Honda Accord sedan...


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> ^^^ A very plain black 2002 Honda Accord sedan...


My car is almost as plain as Kevin's accord. Those large format tweets on his dash is not so plain, though . 

I drive a black 96' camry w/ white rims and a ID banner on my windshield. Hard to miss.


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

'06 green xb with "FREQBOX" on the plate
Ill be there if I dont have to work.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

James Bang said:


> My car is almost as plain as Kevin's accord. Those large format tweets on his dash is not so plain, though .
> 
> I drive a black 96' camry w/ white rims and a ID banner on my windshield. Hard to miss.


I decided to bring my KISS 94 Honda Accord...plain & simple 

For those early risers make sure to secure a good spot for parking for the late stragglers. I don't want to kick the **** out some delivery pizza guy running over our toes.  lol


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Don,
> 
> I've seen Jaco Pastorius play live twice; I agree that he was a great Bass player. I don't agree that he was the one that revolutionized the Bass I think it was Ron Carter.


No doubt Carter was at the top of the game too. He has hands like Dr. J, giving him the ability to play with the strings on the bass as though he were playing a guitar. And, yes, I agree that Ray Brown was a standard bearer. I love them both. Now, I didn't say that Jaco was the ONLY player who revolutionized the art of bass playing. The other person I would give that accolade to is Jimmy Blanton. He forever changed the bass from being just an accompaniment instrument, playing 4/4, to a true solo instrument. Blanton showed that the bass was capable of horn-like phrasing, and can stand on its own in a Jazz ensemble. You also have to add Charles Mingus to the mix. Mingus, Oscar Pettiford, Ray Brown and Ron Carter all followed in Blanton's footsteps. However, it was Jaco who gave the bass a "voice." He extracted from his Fender harmonic characteristics that made it practically sing, playing notes that hung in the air, and extended into the upper register like nothing heard before. Go listen to his work on the track "A Remark You Made" from Weather Report's "Heavy Weather" album. You will hear what I mean. A whole composition in which the bass is the heart of the melodic and harmonic structure.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> I'm impressed! what genre of music don't you know about?


Hmmm. Let me see. I would say Metal. 



> I still need to hear your new car, too. Next time. NYC at Christmas time is awesome.


I hate missing the meet, and yes NYC at Christmas time is amazing. Unfortunately, they are predicting a nasty storm and the California sunshine seems much more appealing. Also, if you ever want to get together and listen to my car outside of a meet, I am happy to do it. Jose (Veloze) and Levon (Don Pisto?) and I have done that, and it's cool.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

AndyInOC said:


> by the way, what do you guys drive? i would hate to walk around a show and not find the group from here lol. as always ill be in a silver 08 xB, she's bone stock on the exterior


It's generally the group that looks like they have nothing in common. Among the general Autobachs meets we are definitely the most mixed. I'm sure from time to time there is at least one dude wondering what the...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> No doubt Carter was at the top of the game too. He has hands like Dr. J, giving him the ability to play with the strings on the bass as though he were playing a guitar. And, yes, I agree that Ray Brown was a standard bearer. I love them both. Now, I didn't say that Jaco was the ONLY player who revolutionized the art of bass playing. The other person I would give that accolade to is Jimmy Blanton. He forever changed the bass from being just an accompaniment instrument, playing 4/4, to a true solo instrument. Blanton showed that the bass was capable of horn-like phrasing, and can stand on its own in a Jazz ensemble. You also have to add Charles Mingus to the mix. Mingus, Oscar Pettiford, Ray Brown and Ron Carter all followed in Blanton's footsteps. However, it was Jaco who gave the bass a "voice." He extracted from his Fender harmonic characteristics that made it practically sing, playing notes that hung in the air, and extended into the upper register like nothing heard before. Go listen to his work on the track "A Remark You Made" from Weather Report's "Heavy Weather" album. You will hear what I mean. A whole composition in which the bass is the heart of the melodic and harmonic structure.


Don,

I was referring to Ron's days with CTI and the electric Bass I think he was the first to bring some light to its importance. I would have to say after that Miroslav Vitous with Weather Report.

Jaco did redefine the Electric Bass Players standard, but what led him to this.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I drive a beat up Toyota Avalon.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> It's generally the group that looks like they have nothing in common. Among the general Autobachs meets we are definitely the most mixed. I'm sure from time to time there is at least one dude wondering what the...


George,

Have you found a way to show up?


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

I'll be bringing my Super Duty. It's grey, and hard to miss in a parking lot full of lowered imports.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> George,
> 
> Have you found a way to show up?


Leaving for Vegas right now.  Wish me luck with the snow ball fight!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Leaving for Vegas right now.  Wish me luck with the snow ball fight!


drive safe buddy.

my gf just came back from vegas. she hated it. she was snowed in for almost 2 days...


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

I drive . . . http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2609356


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

SoCalSQ said:


> I drive . . . http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2609356


Very nice! 

Now I remember... you put on the recent IASCA event. Thanks, again, Todd. Look forward to seeing you tomorrow.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

I'll be the geek with the laptop importing music. Hope you guys don't mind if I ask to copy some of your SQ discs. 

Last time I meet up with you guys I was impressed at the tunes you were using. So I'd like to build my library.

Ed


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Todd, can you bring my reading glasses tomorrow that I left at the training?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Don,
> 
> I was referring to Ron's days with CTI and the electric Bass I think he was the first to bring some light to its importance. I would have to say after that Miroslav Vitous with Weather Report.
> 
> Jaco did redefine the Electric Bass Players standard, but what led him to this.


Michael, as prolific as Ron Carter was with CTI, he played electric bass on relatively few albums, and then only as a sideman, not as a leader. I would be shocked if he played electric bass on more than 6-8 albums. He was and is principally an acoustic bass player. He played acoustic bass on all of his CTI albums as a leader. He did record 1 album for Kudu, the CTI subsidiary, which was more of a "smooth jazz" label, as a leader. Even on that album, "Anything Goes," which I have as an LP, along with his other albums, he plays acoustic bass. During that time period he also introduced the piccolo bass into his repetoire, and also played the cello on many of his recordings. 

In my opinion Stanley Clarke was the artist who put the electric bass on the music map as a solo instrument. His self titled debut and the follow-up "School Days" show off his prodigious skills. His abilility to both play at warp speed and reproduce notes with clarity is absolutely amazing. Victor Wooten and Marcus Miller can only dream about playing like that.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Red, yea I'll bring the glases.

I'm also bringing my mobile RTA incase anyone wants to use it.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Sorry guys last minute emergency. Not going to be able to make it.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

Just got back. Thanks mucho to those that allowed me free access to your SQ discs. I would name names but I forget some, so, to all, a drink is on me. Veloze you never cease to amaze me with your patience and teaching. I have learned quite a bit over the last two meets.

I had an issue with the phasing portions of test discs. The woman's voice would get all over instead of true center.
I did do the polarity switch on the passenger door mid. My imaging and vocals improved remarkeably, however, it killed the midbass. 

Guess I need to figure something out there.

I'd say more, but I so have to get to work now. I overstayed by mucho time.

Ed


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

npdang said:


> Sorry guys last minute emergency. Not going to be able to make it.


I hope everything is o.k.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Where the pics at?



James Bang said:


> drive safe buddy.
> 
> my gf just came back from vegas. she hated it. * she was snowed in for almost 2 days*...


Is that a metaphor?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> Where the pics at?


Chris (Freqbox) brought a camera, but didn't take any pictures.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Thanks guys for taking a listen and giving me some input, I'm to obsessed with the problems and not the solution.


I'll try and use some patience and not get too frustrated.


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Chris (Freqbox) brought a camera, but didn't take any pictures.


Thats cool throw me under the bus,
I was so wrapped up in talking with you guys and the shear sexiness of Jeremy that I forgot I had it with me.

AndyinOC it was great meeting you and sitting down for a bite to eat.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

FREQBOX said:


> Thats cool throw me under the bus,
> I was so wrapped up in talking with you guys and the shear sexiness of Jeremy that I forgot I had it with me.
> 
> AndyinOC it was great meeting you and sitting down for a bite to eat.


I guess the sexy basshead judge had to make a late entrance. 


I hope you guys had more fun that I did at the dentist.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I hope you guys had more fun that I did at the dentist.


I’ve never had any fun at the Dentist you lucky dog.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I’ve never had any fun at the Dentist you lucky dog.




I'm glad i went to the dentist. I now have much more SQ when I speak.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow no pics? You South Cali guys suck at meets.....hop in the DFW meet thread and take notes.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

sorry I missed it guys, hopefully the next one.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Great meeting all of you, and good to see im not the only psycho that likes some serious impact in the substage.

Chris, thanks for the chat, the mealtime and the listen, im now trying to figure out how to get some small mids in the xB lol


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Andy, I am going back to a 2-way with horns, and don't need this kick panels anymore. I had listed these for sale before, if you are interested let me know and we can work something out.

they were designed for a DLS IR3, but will fit several other drivers.

heres the install
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/17242-my-first-2008-scion-xb-install.html




AndyInOC said:


> Great meeting all of you, and good to see im not the only psycho that likes some serious impact in the substage.
> 
> Chris, thanks for the chat, the mealtime and the listen, im now trying to figure out how to get some small mids in the xB lol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> Wow no pics? You South Cali guys suck at meets.....hop in the DFW meet thread and take notes.


We get side tracked listening to music and talking.


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

AndyInOC said:


> Great meeting all of you, and good to see im not the only psycho that likes some serious impact in the substage.
> 
> Chris, thanks for the chat, the mealtime and the listen, im now trying to figure out how to get some small mids in the xB lol


No problem bro it was cool.
Now I need to figure out how to get your seats out of your car and into mine without you noticing lol


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> Wow no pics? You South Cali guys suck at meets.....hop in the DFW meet thread and take notes.


Not much to take pics of really. There was a car show going on that had nothing to do with us that had some nice cars with some drapes..not really my thing. 
I could post a pic of my sexy temp. baffles made from leftover pergo flooring and my tweets held in place by plummers tape. soooo sexy


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

too bad you can hear the sq from the pics. We actually have nice audio-related discussions during our meets.  and we like to tease to that did not participate. It's all about the sound. 

I used to take pics, but my camera broke  

Here's a thread of an past meet w/ a bunch of pics of what socal has to offer. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...tcome-socal-meet-1-19-08-pics-team-socal.html


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Vegas trip over and I'm ready to put the finishing touches on this install. If all goes well it should be the setup that makes it to Marv's in 2009. I'll make sure to review everything in the sig and post pics. So I should be done before newyears. Do you guys want to meet the first week in 2009? I guess it would be the third. After that I start school and won't see you guys again for a while. 

What no pizza guy appearance this time? :shrug:


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

cvjoint said:


> Vegas trip over and I'm ready to put the finishing touches on this install. If all goes well it should be the setup that makes it to Marv's in 2009. I'll make sure to review everything in the sig and post pics. So I should be done before newyears. Do you guys want to meet the first week in 2009? I guess it would be the third. After that I start school and won't see you guys again for a while.
> 
> What no pizza guy appearance this time? :shrug:


I'd be up for a January meet. 

Ed


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

fredridge said:


> sorry I missed it guys, hopefully the next one.


x2. Had some things to take care of driving all over So Cal


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Vegas trip over and I'm ready to put the finishing touches on this install. If all goes well it should be the setup that makes it to Marv's in 2009. I'll make sure to review everything in the sig and post pics. So I should be done before newyears. Do you guys want to meet the first week in 2009? I guess it would be the third. After that I start school and won't see you guys again for a while.
> 
> What no pizza guy appearance this time? :shrug:


no pizza guy this time because he noticed none of your goodies were on the ground. :rimshot:


I'm up for a meet before you head back to school.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Jose, (veloze)

Could you clear up your Private Message box.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Do you guys want to meet the first week in 2009? I guess it would be the third. After that I start school and won't see you guys again for a while.



George,

Start a new thread with a date. :daisy:


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

who needs pics, if someone missed something we will just have another next month 

Unlike those other places


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

I spent pretty much the whole time hanging out with Michael... talking and listening... listening and talking... very enjoyable. 

I even forgot that I had the meat thermometer (Jun, thank you for that description) in my trunk... 

...err, umm, so to speak. :shocked:


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Jose, (veloze)
> 
> Could you clear up your Private Message box.


Yeah Mike, I'd just got done with some house cleaning the PM box. :toilet:

@ Chris (FREQBOX) Hey bro thanks for the Jonny Lang CD, I really enjoyed listening on my way back home. Your Xb sounds really nice...loud & clean


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

veloze said:


> Yeah Mike, I'd just got done doing some house cleaning the PM box. :toilet:
> 
> @ Chris (FREQBOX) Hey bro thanks for the Jonny Lang CD, I really enjoyed listening on my way back home. Your Xb sounds really nice...loud & clean


Hey, which disc am I copying for you. Just got some jewel cases and the burner is fired up. PM me your addy....Ohh, I have something for you too.

E


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

veloze said:


> Yeah Mike, I'd just got done with some house cleaning the PM box. :toilet:
> 
> @ Chris (FREQBOX) Hey bro thanks for the Jonny Lang CD, I really enjoyed listening on my way back home. Your Xb sounds really nice...loud & clean


Your welcome,
Its one of my favorite discs to drive too.
I really enjoyed listening to your car also! 
Love the midbass/sub action =)
Mike and I tweaked it a little bit before I left and it sounds a bit better now.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Alright so I'll give this thread another day or two to unwind and then I'll fabricate a new one for '09! Green for Autobacs location you think?


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

Autobacs is cool, nice that its close to red robin...love there french fries =)


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok, this is an odd request. I'm trying to put titles into Itunes for the songs I copied off everyone's discs.

If anyone knows which discs these are, I'd appreciate it.

I think that one is an ARC audio disc, one is someone's particular SQ disc...Got that one from the Kenwood rep, M.

One disc starts with some music I call Beginning of the World. Thematic build up...I think it was used in a movie about the beginning of the world say with Cavemen?
Last track is Pink noise. Total 14 tracks.

Next is 18 tracks. Track 1 Starts with some Light cymbals and evolves to snare drums and tom toms. Track 18 is the same Beginning of the World Symphany thing.

Next disc is 20 tracks. Track one has something similar to the above track one. Track 15 is "Spanish Harlem?"
Last track is a version of Sweet Home Alabama.

Thanks. I'm just trying to have these labeled.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Alright so I'll give this thread another day or two to unwind and then I'll fabricate a new one for '09! Green for Autobacs location you think?


Hey WAM! I thought we were done with Autobachs...period. :bash:

I like the park setting where there's lots of shade. :happy:

@ Mando (THEDUKE) I forgot to mention that we appreciated your t-shirt give away, it was kool of you. :beerchug:


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

veloze said:


> Hey WAM! I thought we were done with Autobachs...period. :bash:
> 
> I like the park setting where there's lots of shade. :happy:
> 
> @ Mando (THEDUKE) I forgot to mention that we appreciated your t-shirt give away, it was kool of you. :beerchug:


Ohhh yeah, definetly Big ups for the shirt. 

Ed


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey yeah lets go back to the park!! lol Its a much closer driver for me =)


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

just an FYI. I spoke with the manager at Autobacs and he said that if we let them know were having a meet there, they will give us discount coupons and free stuff (shirts etc).

He really wants me to have an IASCA show at the next show they do . . .any comments?


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> just an FYI. I spoke with the manager at Autobacs and he said that if we let them know were having a meet there, they will give us discount coupons and free stuff (shirts etc).
> 
> He really wants me to have an IASCA show at the next show they do . . .any comments?


They welcome all things car related and allow us the use of there parking lot so I see no reason why you wouldnt want to scratch his back so to speak


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Now that i got my first meet under my belt (with nobody heavily criticizing my system lol) i would definitely be down for another in january, PLUS us meeting in the winter months is just another example of why life in So Cal is soooooo sweet in comparison to other regions lol :afro:


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

SoCalSQ said:


> just an FYI. I spoke with the manager at Autobacs and he said that if we let them know were having a meet there, they will give us discount coupons and free stuff (shirts etc).
> 
> He really wants me to have an IASCA show at the next show they do . . .any comments?



I'm okay with SuperBacs. In fact, I think I like that location better than the park. Only time to use the park would be if we were going to BBQ.

Ed


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

veloze said:


> Hey WAM! I thought we were done with Autobachs...period. :bash:
> 
> I like the park setting where there's lots of shade. :happy:


Hey easy on my ears when you do that --> :bash:

So we should :gossip: before we :smash: Maybe a poll, I am quite indifferent, both spots are good. BBQ may not be good idea with unpredictable rainy weather. I'm also afraid some cars may get too loud for a public park.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Parking is an issue at the park. :lipsrsealed: :snacks:


----------



## pnut (Dec 23, 2008)

wish I knew about this event eariler, I would have loved to go. Ironically, my buddy Joe is the former manager of the Audio department. Now he is in the performance department.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

pnut said:


> wish I knew about this event earlier, I would have loved to go. Ironically, my buddy Joe is the former manager of the Audio department. Now he is in the performance department.


You can come to the next one, the beginning of January 2009.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> You can come to the next one, the beginning of January 2009.


How about trying to set a date now? I propose either January 10 or 17.

Thoughts?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I can't make the 10th as I'll be at CES in vegas


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I can't make the 10th as I'll be at CES in vegas


Well, we definitely want as much of the usual crew there, and I had forgotten about CES, so let's start a new thread proposing January 17th for our next meet.


----------

